# استفسار عن مشروع انتاج نموذج أولى ( أسطمبه ) .



## الخرنفش (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هل لكل منتج صناعى يجب ان يكون له نموذج اولى ( أسطمبه ) ؟؟
وإن كان له هل تعتقدون بإمكانيه فتح مكتب لأنتاج النماذج الاوليه وتصميمها لجميع المصانع ؟
وهل هذا المشروع سيدر ربح جيد ؟
وهل مصر تعتبر مناخ جيد لمثل ذلك المشروع ؟
أرجوأجابتى من اصحاب الدراسه والخبره وأسئلكم النصيحه .


----------



## hosamshora (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء المساعدة في تصنيع النموذج الاول


----------

